# Car Rental in Montreal



## dreamin (May 30, 2010)

We need a mid-size car for a week in mid-July.  The rates I'm finding through the major agencies are all $500 and up, with most of them having limited km (750 km).  No deals on Hotwire.  Has anyone had any luck with Priceline?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chrisky (May 30, 2010)

dreamin said:


> We need a mid-size car for a week in mid-July.  The rates I'm finding through the major agencies are all $500 and up, with most of them having limited km (750 km).  No deals on Hotwire.  Has anyone had any luck with Priceline?  Any other suggestions?



If you're flying in with Westjet you will get a discount through them.


----------



## strandlover (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a couple of suggestions.

Have you tried Hertz or Budget?

In addition, if you are a CAA or AAA member or your company has a corporate rate discount arrangement.

I am suprised to hear of $500 rental.  I always get rentals for mid-size or higher in Montreal for about $300/wk CDN with unlimited mileage.

If all else fails, call this Budget location, I always use them, they are amaizing and about a $25 cab ride from the airport.

D.D.O.
4715 CHEMIN DES SOURCES
DOLLARD DES ORMEAU, PQ H8Y 3C6 CA
514-683-5560

Good luck!


----------



## kennedy (Jun 2, 2010)

Depending on the week in mid-July that you are travelling to Montreal, you are likely coming up against one of two very large events that are occuring in the city.  During the weekend of June 12 is the Canadian Grand Prix (Formula one car race) which I understand has casued a great rush on hotel rooms, car rentals, etc.  Aslo on the next weeked (June 18th), is the International Rotary Conferance, which has also casued a great rush on things like car rentals and hotel rooms.  While I do not agree that prices should be increased, given the dymanics of supply and demand, the limited choice that is now available may be a a much higher price.


----------



## BenMontreal (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: Avis rental*

Hi There,

You can try using our corporate AVIS CWD code: C068576

Depending on what type of car you are looking to rent I can send you a link to a free upgrade coupon or a $25 off coupon as well.

The Montreal location I usually rent at is the downtown location 1225 Rue Metcalf ---  location: S62 in the Avis booking system.  The great thing about AVIS is that the cars are always unlimited kms...

-Ben


----------



## dreamin (Jun 4, 2010)

*Still Searching*

Thanks for the tips.  I had already tried using my memberships with CAA, Costco and Sam's Club and even with their discounts I was getting $500+.  Chrisky - I tried Westjet as you suggested and their rate was $457 but their coupons expire June 15th.  I'm going to try again when they have new coupons posted on their site.  Strandlover - DDO was a bit cheaper at $370 but with a $25 taxi ride each way, it would eat up any savings.  BenMontreal - Avis quoted $496 with the CWD code.  I have never rented a car in Canada so I am shocked at how much more they are than the U.S.  I still have time so I am going to continue my search.  I might end up redeeming AirMiles for the rental (but taxes still have to be paid in cash).  If you hear of any special deals, please let me know.


----------



## BenMontreal (Jun 16, 2010)

what are the dates you are looking for exactly?

have you checked rates with Enterprise?


----------



## dreamin (Jun 16, 2010)

*Best Deal with Costco*

Today I confirmed a 5 day rental with Budget.  Base rate $231 but with taxes and fees, $291.  We're going to stay near the airport the first night so I was able to eliminate one day rental.  We're picking up the car at DDO (like strandlover suggested) and returning it to the airport with no extra charge for doing that.  I have a $25 Costco discount, free upgrade, and one additional driver included.  I decided to redeem some AirMiles for Budget certificates, so the rental won't cost me anything as I can use the certificates for the full cost of the rental.  I never seem to get the flights I need through AirMiles, so I thought I might as well use the Miles for the car rental.  Now I'm trying to find a deal on a downtown hotel!


----------



## strandlover (Jun 16, 2010)

Glad it all worked out, dreamin!

You may want to stay at the hotel near the airport and commute downtown.  You are an easy 20-minute drive with no traffic.  You can park in any of the outdoor lots for about $10-12 all day.

If you choose a downtown hotel, be ready to pay $20 or more per day for the use of their parking.  Parking at the hotel you are staying near the airport is most likely free.

Enjoy our great city!


----------



## BenMontreal (Jun 17, 2010)

*re: downtown hotel*

You can usually find some pretty good deals on hotels on Hotwire.com

I have ended up with the Delta and the Hyatt many times through hotwire bookings for under $100 per night with all taxes and fees in.

check this website: http://www.betterbidding.com/index.php?showtopic=92&

to cross reference the amenities list to decipher what hotel it is that you are looking at on hotwire.

Priceline is also a good choice.

Parking is an extra charge at most hotels - expect $20/day for their underground lot.  If you are really feeling thrifty, you can park on many residential streets not too far from many hotels provided it is not in the permit areas, and essentially park for free.


----------



## dreamin (Jun 17, 2010)

I also use Hotwire and Better Bidding for most hotels.  I've been watching daily and the price for a 4* has gone up from $87 to $109/night plus fees plus exchange = $148.  And then there's the parking to consider.  Should have booked it earlier!  I would be happy to stay at the airport but my daughter and her boyfriend (mid 20's) are interested in exploring downtown and checking out bars.  They are unsure of taking the subway back to the airport area late at night.  But they are also on a tight budget so I think they might have to reconsider their plan.  I booked our first night through Hotwire and got the Quality Suites in Pointe-Claire for $53 (+ fees).  Not a luxury hotel but I'm okay with that.  We're also thinking of spending 2 nights at Mont-Tremblant instead of staying in Montreal for our whole stay.  I seem to be picking the most expensive areas to stay in!


----------

